# My Score on the IBEW Apprenticeship Interview



## romeyb76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I interviewed for the Inside Wireman apprenticeship with the IBEW Local 595 union which is the San Joaquin & Calaveras Counties Electrical JATC in Stockton, CA. 

I received my letter today and they're not assigning numbers on the list because the ranking list changes each time the JATC interviews new applicants, but my score is 90.50 which I think that's good. So I'll be on the list until March 21, 2014. 

The letter also says that when there's a need for new electrical apprentices, the applicant list is ranked by scores starting from the top of the list. 

If any of this sounds familiar, I welcome all help and advice. Thank you.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bump


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

romeyb76 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I interviewed for the Inside Wireman apprenticeship with the IBEW Local 595 union which is the San Joaquin & Calaveras Counties Electrical JATC in Stockton, CA.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Good score.....Welcome aboard....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

romeyb76 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I interviewed for the Inside Wireman apprenticeship with the IBEW Local 595 union which is the San Joaquin & Calaveras Counties Electrical JATC in Stockton, CA.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro! I'm in the 332 but transferring over to the 595. From what I hear there is a need for apprentices although the list is quite long. It was almost exactly 6 months for me from application date to the time I started working again. Good luck to you!


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

The list is a "dynamic" list, in that it may change if "better" candidates apply in the meantime.

Both my sons scored in the low 90's, and were in within a year, that depends on the workload in your area, and the number of apprentices the contractors anticipate needing.If work is booming in your area as it is here, it could be quite quick.

Keep working at your current job,clean your system of any forbidden substances, and watch your mail-box.


----------



## romeyb76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the congrats and the advice. I'm currently unemployed, so I'm going to enjoy it while I can. And ibuzzard, I don't do drugs and I'm keeping it that way!


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

ibuzzard said:


> The list is a "dynamic" list, in that it may change if "better" candidates apply in the meantime.
> 
> Both my sons scored in the low 90's, and were in within a year, that depends on the workload in your area, and the number of apprentices the contractors anticipate needing.If work is booming in your area as it is here, it could be quite quick.
> 
> Keep working at your current job,clean your system of any forbidden substances, and watch your mail-box.


What part of the CA is booming right now?


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

qckrun said:


> What part of the CA is booming right now?


The peninsula, silicon valley, the south bay is an area that has tons of work. The bay area in general is doing well though


----------



## Mr. Troubleshooter (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey congrats and good luck on your opportunity. I applied for local 25 about 2 years ago and they had me take a algebra test along with a reading comp test. I received a letter in the mail stating that I didn't do too well and they suggested that I try again in the next year. I felt like I didn't have enough time for all those questions, plus they didn't ask any questions related to electrical work. I would love to be excepted into the union. It's much better then non union work and wages. Since then I have given up and Im going to stick to non union work for now and hopefully one day maybe my entire company will go into the union


----------



## EDDYG415 (Oct 16, 2011)

Good luck. I'm in Local 617 for San Mateo CA. When I tested I scored a 98.5 and placed 15 out of the first 20. I had a buddy that scored low 90's and kept getting bumped back more and more and never got it and had to retest. Just make sure you're on it. Goodluck.


----------



## romeyb76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Got a letter from the IBEW Local 340 Sound and Communication Apprenticeship program. Scored 95 on my oral interview! Real stoked about that. Now hoping work becomes available soon.


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

where are all these scores coming from when i took my aptitude test all we got was a note saying we were above the minimum score and to report for our interview which i went to last week i was the first to be interviewed out of 16 applicants half from a different area i feel really confident i wish here in the 910 they would give scores out


----------



## romeyb76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Krack826, I think each one is different. Not sure why they wouldn't tell you.


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

ya iidk either like i saod im pretty confident i got it i jus wish i had my scores so i would know exactly where i was


----------



## Dextrine (Mar 11, 2012)

I got a 90 on mine and I made it in just recently! My first day was on wednesday. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dextrine said:


> I got a 90 on mine and I made it in just recently! My first day was on wednesday. Good luck :thumbsup:


how long after your interview did you receive your letter to report for your physical


----------



## Dextrine (Mar 11, 2012)

Krack826 said:


> how long after your interview did you receive your letter to report for your physical


Well let's see. 

Test results in March

Interview in May

Interview score in June

Letter to go to orientation in August

Orientation 10 days later

First day of work 7 days after that

And I've been enjoying every day!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm out of 702 in southern Illinois. Tested four years in a row and never was told what my test score was unless I asked. They have interview scores? All I received was a "keep trying" letter for three years and then a phone call on the fourth!


----------



## MEDEVAC247 (Sep 1, 2012)

Every Local is different. I got an 87 and supposedly I'm the first one on the list! You don't necessarily have to score high, you just have to score higher than everyone else!


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

yah i got an interview score of 76 im 7th on our eligibility list which wouldnt be so bad if the class didnt start in sep and they were taking this testing cycle in this yr but our local is filling up the class with the previous cycles so itll most likely be another yr before i begin the class


----------



## romeyb76 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah this particular union only give us scores. But doesn't say where on the list I am. I may call them and see if they'll tell me.


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

they should have your ranking on an eligibility list


----------



## grindhard209 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dam I got a 83 on my interview. Are they allowed to tell you what number you are on the list?


----------



## I_KEEP_IT_LIT (Jan 18, 2013)

romeyb76 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i interviewed for the inside wireman apprenticeship with the ibew local 595 union which is the san joaquin & calaveras counties electrical jatc in stockton, ca.
> 
> ...


 are u in the union yet>?


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, he's now getting ready to retire.


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

Update on my electrician process after my interview they said if I got 1000. He's experience or took two classes towards an electrician carter within a year I could reinterview so I went and got an online career diploma through ashworh college and sent in a reinterview request and got approved I go back for a second interview this Monday hopefully this time I'm good for this Septembers class


----------



## mccoff7noodle (Apr 19, 2012)

where on there website do you test for this?


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

I enrolled in the electrician career diploma program you get both residential and commercial books its pretty much the same class that first yr apprentices take it was 20 exams on your own time however the tuition was a bit expensive they say it takes six months I finished it in six weeks with 3.2 GPA then gave them my transcript


----------



## mccoff7noodle (Apr 19, 2012)

ill be submitting my application for this program in march, do they go based off your test scores?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

mccoff7noodle said:


> ill be submitting my application for this program in march, do they go based off your test scores?


I believe they go based off your cholesterol count.

Really old thread.


----------



## mccoff7noodle (Apr 19, 2012)

I should be hella good then


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

mccoff7noodle said:


> I should be hella good then


Keep using hella as an adverb and they will beat a path to your door.


----------

